# Where to find miinows all year long in md!



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I am planning on using minnows exclusively all winter until rockfish season in appril. My only problem is where to find them on the regular basis! I just casted this right out there and was just hoping u guys will let me know the spots that wont let me down! Doesn't matter where the bait spot is just need to know there consistant!!! Thx in advance guys.....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Someone once said..."Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to throw a castnet and he will clean out your baithole"...


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Try Clyde's sporting


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Try Clyde's 2307 Hammonds Ferry Rd
Lansdowne,Maryland


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Croaker D said:


> I am planning on using minnows exclusively all winter until rockfish season in appril. My only problem is where to find them on the regular basis! I just casted this right out there and was just hoping u guys will let me know the spots that wont let me down! Doesn't matter where the bait spot is just need to know there consistant!!! Thx in advance guys.....


Are you planning to buy them or catch them and where do you live at...............woody


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Clydes is the place.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I plan on buying woody, & i live in pg county oxon hill md. I know try the tackle box if im on my way to plo, freds sports if im on my way towards bushwood, anglers if im heading towards spsp, And Tylers if im on my way to north beach! I fish alot a frequent them all but no consistance when it comes to minnows.... I thought about a good casting net but isnt that illegal until after spring in md? please correct me if im wrong!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in a minnow trap set the evening before will do just as well as a cast net if you are concerned.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Try down at benidict off 234 coming from the waldorf side just to the right of the bridge plenty of minnows.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Scorpioreno thx alot man! is that where u get yours? Its funny Scorpioreno after watching a video u had posted I realized I saw you at PLO last time I was down there chasing blues, you were at the beginning or middle of the pier tearing up them flounder on minnows! We even talked for second just didnt know you were a member of the P&S board. LOL small world thx again man...


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

scorpioreno said:


> Try down at benidict off 234 coming from the waldorf side just to the right of the bridge plenty of minnows.


If you are going to trap the minnows this time of year get two fresh dead crabs per trap from your crab house and take off the back shell and put them in the trap.The minnows will fill the trap or traps...woody


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Try some ramps like Smallwood or Gravelly point ( national airport ) I saw some nice bull minnows at both spots....If the water temp dip some more you can forget it everywhere redface:


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

My question is why do you want to fish minnows so bad? Unless I am missing something, I find lures to be much more productive than minnows any time of year. Keep the minnows; I'll take some feather jigs and curly tails and show you better than I can tell you!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

transamsam98 said:


> I just wanted to chime in a minnow trap set the evening before will do just as well as a cast net if you are concerned.


The problem I've had with traps is keeping people from stealing them. Lost three so far


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I am strong believer that live bait will beat any little "CUTE" jigg,spinner, or lure you through out there. Now hold on i know you can feel up a cooler up with them also. When I met FishHunter while fishing down on the potomac he told me about the great numbers of fish that Mr.Woody catches on artificials, but artificials are not for me. I really haven't had much success using lures so I tend to stay away from them, but then again maybe i wasn't using the right lures or better yet maybe I wasn't presenting them right. So i started using live and started having a little more success. Hey im open to learning some new tricks to the trade if you guys are willing to share. Ok i guess im like alot of other fisherman just twiddling there thumps looking forward to spring. BUT FIRST ON MY RADAR THIS YEAR ARE YELLOW PERCH! HOW DO CATCH THEM FROM SHORE ON ARTIFICIALS... WHAT TYPE, COLOR, SIZES. I AM WILLING TO GIVE IT ANOTHER TRY.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the best of both worlds sometimes.
A little piece of shrimp, or worm on a curly tail, or wooly bug jig works wonders sometimes.

I like lures because it is easier, and I am more mobile.
A small bag and a rod, and I can move along somewhere else if things are slow.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I fish artificials probably 90% of the time but when it comes to catching big yellow perch during their spawning run nothing beats a live minnow fished under a bobber. I have few creeks in the upper bay that are my hot spots. Can't wait until it starts.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Catman I need to hook up with you this spring, I missed the yellow perch run this year! But did have my personal best year on jumbo white perch this year but the yellow is what i am after!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Croaker D said:


> Catman I need to hook up with you this spring, I missed the yellow perch run this year! But did have my personal best year on jumbo white perch this year but the yellow is what i am after!


Sounds good. Like I said, I've got a few favorite super secret spots. I'll take _SOME_ people to them but I'll never post the location.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

catman said:


> Sounds good. Like I said, I've got a few favorite super secret spots. I'll take _SOME_ people to them but I'll never post the location.



Aww come on catman!!!!!! its just the internet how far can it go really .


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Catman trust I can keep a honey hole secret, I have a few myself that i will never share on the internet! (To many lurkers....)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd trust the regular guys on this forum and I'd be happy to share my honey holes but to post them.......it ain't goin' to happen.


----------

